# Ray Reid in Oregon - not responding to rescue



## Smithie86

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/bulletins_read/352133.html

Link from the pedigree database. Both buyer (for a few months) and rescue (now they are involved) trying to get a hold of him; he was contacted and was supposed to call back and did not. Imported dog too much to handle supposedly.

There are a few people on this board that own dogs from his breeding programs/know him.

Please contact him and have him to respond to the rescue ASAP.


----------



## Raziel

Awww hes so cute! 
poor thing


----------



## csaiz

My Duke







also has Rikkor in his pedigree. I would take that dog in a minute! Hope the breeder get in touch with the rescue


----------



## Smithie86

bump


----------



## cassadee7

I was corresponding with Ray a month ago. I will drop him a note, I thought I had his phone number around here too. Will see if I can contact. Maybe he is away for the holidays.


----------



## cassadee7

ok I dropped him a line. I have to say he was always very nice and responsive when I emailed him before, so hopefully this will turn out well. He is from vom HausReid which is where Trent is from (great dog). His phone number is on the website if anyone feels comfortable calling about this (someone who knows more than I do about it). 

http://www.germanshepherdpets.net/contact.php


----------



## Rei

Just saw this thread, and wanted to add that Ray may indeed be gone - the training facility is closed these few months for the holidays, and last year I remember going to Salem around this time and not being able to meet him because he was training in Nevada. 

I know for a fact that he does take back his dogs and has been very helpful to me when I ask him (or his daughter) questions about the dog I bought from him. His daughter is mainly in charge of the business they run now, especially when Ray is unavailable. Have you tried asking for Jennifer instead? She was the one who did the follow-up calls and scheduled the pick-ups.


----------



## cassadee7

Just wanted to let folks know I contacted Ray and he has responded on the site. He seems like a very responsible breeder to me, and I hope it works out with the dog.


----------



## middleofnowhere

Ray is a responsible person. He thanked me for bringing this to his attention. I have my second pup from Ray. I've known him for many years. I traveled from Wyoming to train with him, I traveled from Arkansas to pick up the second pup this fall. 

Do any of the other Ray dog owners here feel like letting Steph know about some positive experiences? I was really getting teed off.


----------



## middleofnowhere

Board members might want to go over there to read Ray's response. Some details were missing from the earlier posts on the thread.

On the internet it helps to remember that the story gets distorted as it gets filtered through second parties so it is really best to hear it as close to the source as you can.


----------



## Alto

Well hopefully Ray gets the dog back as the rescuer sounds more emotional than practical in her assessment of this dog








Beautiful dog btw


----------



## Smithie86

Thank you for someone contacting him. Ray did respond to the thread on the other site.

The main focus of the request on the other board was to get Ray Reid to repond back to the owner and the rescuer, since they attempted (the owners and then the rescue when she was contacted) for a few months and no response back. That was the initial focus.

Yes, two sides to every story, but focus on the initial request to repond.

The only reason I posted here is that I remember people with dogs from him on this board that could probably get a response.

Hopefully, everything will turn out well for the dog.


----------



## cassadee7

That said, perhaps the mods might want to delete this thread now? I think it is somewhat infalmmatory in its title and when people Google Ray Reid German Shepherds they will get this thread, "Not responding to rescue" which makes him look bad. Not very fair to Ray.


----------



## Castlemaid

I agree cassadee - It could have just as well been "Need to contact Ray Reid - please help" without the underlying accusation of the present wording of the subject line. 

That said - I don't think that Sue was implying that Ray was purposely ignoring efforts of a rescue trying to ge a hold of him. The wordind is just a spinnof of the other thread in the other forum that Sue was refering to.


----------



## Betty

> Originally Posted By: cassadee7That said, perhaps the mods might want to delete this thread now? I think it is somewhat infalmmatory in its title and when people Google Ray Reid German Shepherds they will get this thread, "Not responding to rescue" which makes him look bad. Not very fair to Ray.


I agree also. I lost the bet I made with myself on how long the thread would be on the board.


----------



## Anja1Blue

Not very fair at all. I knew of Ray through Schutzhund trials (he is a DVG judge) and he struck me as a decent, ethical person. I think this post was overblown from the start (I'm talking about the original one on the PDB.) The rescue person who became involved has had considerable personal trauma over the past year or so, and, like many people who care so deeply about animals that they spend their lives ( and life savings) trying to help them, has I think become somewhat burned out in the process. Something I'm sure many people on this Board can relate to. (And there was additional info in Ray's post on the PDB which was of course omitted by the rescue - who may not have known about it admittedly.) But it goes to show that jumping on a topic when you only know one side of it can sometimes be a not so good thing.

Ray has been in the business of GSD's for many years, and has an excellent reputation. Whatever happened here was unfortunate, but I don't think it should merit "air time". I second removing the thread, or at least closing it.

________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Smithie86

Not, it was not intentional and the mods can change the title of the thread and close it since Ray has posted on the pdb.

Personal comments aside about the rescue, the concern of the rescue was the delay of some time (not days, but extended, per the information from the owner) in responding to the owners and the rescue.

That was it.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Has anyone done a mod notification yet?


----------



## cassadee7

I did, Dena.


----------



## Fodder

> Originally Posted By: cassadee7I did, Dena.


Debbie, actually.


----------



## Smithie86

I did as well, to change the title of the post.

And although Ray has posted to the pdb, he has not contacted the rescue or the owner about the dog at this time.

Hopefully he will contact both parties, all can talk directly with each other and this will be resolved in the best interests of the dog.


----------



## RebelGSD

It sounds like what the title says is true - up till now. Even though there is no contractual reposibility, the dog still needs help and the only one stepping up is the rescue - that the owner is putting down on the other board. This dog has a breeder and a trainer, in addition to Ray, and hopefully a good solution will be found. At least now the commands, the language and the background training of the dog are known, which will be helpful to the rescue.


----------



## cassadee7

Oops, sorry, Debbie... I see that Dena is the name of your past dog.


----------



## middleofnowhere

Read Ray's response again. He contacted the woman, she said it was taken care of that she gave the dog away. How many times is he supposed to contact her? 

From the sound of things she gave him one story and the rescue lady another. (Perhaps this is a strong case for why rescues don't take owner surrenders as a rule.)

After the crap the rescue posted, I do not think it is reasonable to expect Ray to contact them. He stated that he would discuss it privately with any one who cared to contact him. 

Go to his post, get his contact information and contact him if you need an explanation.


----------



## middleofnowhere

I asked for the title to be changed or the thread locked before Ray responded. It doesn't look like our new admin is doing anything.


----------



## RebelGSD

I can read and I do understand that he contacted the owner, however, as the title of this post says, he did not contact the rescue. So why change it? I think the rescue waited for quite some time for him to respond before posting the dog in the Pedigree database. 

I don't need an explanation and people who read the posts on both boards are free to form their opinions about the individuals involved.

There is no need to sweep under the rug that expensive dogs from good breeding end up in rescue and how these things happen. This is an excellent example.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I don't know that the new admin of the board owner gets all mod notices-not sure what the new admin comment meant, but I am sure if you PM him he will get back to you. 

I only get the notices for the forums I moderate. ETA-this not being one of them. 

I was outside with my dogs and then we napped. ETA-we don't have 24 hour staffing or anything so if you notify once and it doesn't work, notify on another post (since you can't notify on one twice), and then if that doesn't work, start PM-ing. Just want people to have a process. 

I appreciate that Sue was trying to help a dog in need and am glad that he was reached. 

I really cracked up when I read on PDB that because the dog had Manute Boll or whatever bloodlines (okay, I know who the dog is-that is for humorous effect) that he would get adopted right away. I cannot tell you how many times I have gotten emails asking that about a foster!









I will lock this right now.


----------

